# My work out plan..please critic



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is my work out plan to get bigger please help as this may be completly wrong.

I would do this twice a week.. I am currently not working out my legs as they are naturally big. What can i do with my back and shoulders with a set of dumbells and a bench press?

CHEST

Bench Press 70% 1RM

5 sets 8 reps

Incline Press 70% 1RM All being 2 seconds up 2 seconds down

5 sets 8 reps with 2 minutes rest between each set.

Flys 70% 1RM

5 sets 8 reps

BICEPS

Bar curl 80% 1RM

5 Sets 8 Reps

Arnie Curls (sitting on an incline bench)

5 Sets 7 reps 60% 1RM

Concentration curls 70% 1RM

5 Sets 8 Reps

Having just this week managed to fully complete each set and rep in both the chest and biceps i was looking to see if this workout is correct, and wether to up the weight or completly change my plan as I dont have any aches what so ever the day after, which i know doesnt mean my muscles havent been worked out but we all like to feel it 

I have been told by a personal trainer to do a cicuit consisting of 10 reps of press ups followed by incline press ups, decline press ups and triangle press ups and reapeting it 3 times with no rest inbetween. I found this extremely hard to do but hey no pain no gain right?

Untill I can complete this circuit and then go back to my original plan and see how much more I can lift.

Please comment !!


----------



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

??? Any one ??? :der:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Are you training at home?

Why are you just training chest and biceps?

As for exercises....

Shoulders

Side laterals

Front raise

Dumbbell press

bent over laterals

Triceps

Close grip bench

tricep extension

Single arm overhead extension

kick backs

Back

Straight arm pullover

single arm bent over row

Bent over row

If you can chins all varients


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no pain no gain is bullsh1t bud,its a much abused misiniterpreted phrase and you cant just be expected to do something cos youre told too...

try and start a full body routine.

even just training legs with hi rep(and thats relative to you)body weight squats would be a good start.


----------



## Pippolini (Jul 11, 2009)

Im training at home because my gym which is literally 2 minutes away really dissapointed me, but thats another story.

Im training chest and biceps because thats the area which I needed most work in, however i am willing to start a full body regime soon.

I am thinking to do my full body work out by using compound excersises, what can i do to hit all the muscles in my body with a few selected moves, aka bench press, which i love  any more???

Does the plan look good tough?

As in 5 sets 8 reps at 70% of my one rep maximum. What sort of growth will it have on my muscles? Will it be mainly size or mainly strenght?

If it is good then i can use this formula for the rest of my body..

One more question, is it better to split the week top half and bottom half of the body, or go with negatives as in monday biceps, tuesday triceps..


----------

